# New Woodo 7-String!



## JohnIce (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, just thought I'd let you know about a new 7-string model from Woodo Guitars (a swedish company in the same vein as Agile). Korean made, but to very high specs, so you get good quality for the price. They generally save in on hardware and pickups, but they're of course replaceable. They're sold only through their website so far, www.woodoguitars.se, or in a small number of swedish shops if you happen to pass by.












As for the quality, it's very good, the guy who runs the company lent us a few guitars and basses when we were recording our new album because we'd been talking about an endorsement. The basses are magnificent, the guitars would have benefitted from better pickups but then again, it's better to buy a good guitar with cheap pickups than a bad guitar with good pickups.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2009)

holy shitballs batman! that thing is awesome! i'm gonna google that company right now. thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 1, 2009)

That looks very nice - the body is very similar to an RG, which gives it points in my book.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 1, 2009)

damn man, that looks great! i think it could benefit from direct mount PUPs and a fixed bridge, and i'm also not too nuts about the headstock... but man alive, that body is sweet! is that walnut?


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 1, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> damn man, that looks great! i think it could benefit from direct mount PUPs and a fixed bridge, and i'm also not too nuts about the headstock... but man alive, that body is sweet! is that walnut?


 
It's an ebony top and back with a basswood center, the neck is maple with some kind of extra wood squeezed in (possibly walnut). Their site is www.woodoguitars.se, they have the info there.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2009)

oh man, after looking at their site, i'm speechless. i wonder how 'affordable' these would be given the import shipping costs?


http://www.woodoguitars.se/Product Images/Bilder 1200 x 325/Woodo GSX Aboyna Burl Front.jpg











wow...seck-see


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 1, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> oh man, after looking at their site, i'm speechless. i wonder how 'affordable' these would be given the import shipping costs?


 
Well you are cutting the retail costs anyway, so I can't imagine it being more than a grand (most likely less).


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2009)

ooo, very tempting

well, here's the price for the 7 string using some online currency exchange, the 7 seems to be the most expensive guitar on there...

*7,950.00 SEK*

*=*

*1,090.33 USD*

not too bad, given the exotic woods, about what an agile custom would cost, maybe a few hundred less, given the features. plus neck-thru, pretty good deal


oh, and the 6 stringer that i posted pics of, would be:
*4,950.00 SEK*

*=*

*678.882 USD*


not bad at all


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah the 7 is their most expensive guitar, but then again I payed 8000 SEK for my Schecter Hellraiser 7, and that was retail and import. So you obviously get "a lot of guitar" for the money.

Here's a somewhat uninspired demo I did of one of their 6's, which was cheaper but is very good anyway.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2009)

nice demo dude, thanks. i may have to look into one of these in the future. and man, 8000sek for a schecter? oh man, gotta love import duties, that's really steep


----------



## playstopause (Aug 1, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> damn man, that looks great! i think it could benefit from direct mount PUPs and a fixed bridge, and i'm also not too nuts about the headstock... but man alive, that body is sweet! is that walnut?



I don't see how it could "benefit" from those when this strictly comes down to personal taste.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2009)

Seen their basses before, but not guitars. Nice.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy dang!!! Those guitars are beautiful!!!
They should rename the company to "Woohoo!"


----------



## st2012 (Aug 1, 2009)

Those look pretty sweet.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 1, 2009)

They look pretty cool.



ivancic1al said:


> ooo, very tempting
> 
> well, here's the price for the 7 string using some online currency exchange, the 7 seems to be the most expensive guitar on there...
> 
> ...



And this makes me like them even more.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 1, 2009)

really nice looking guitars


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 1, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I don't see how it could "benefit" from those when this strictly comes down to personal taste.



oh yeah man, i know... i'm just saying, for my tastes, thats what i would want out of it!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 1, 2009)

i owned a woodo 7 string bass, and it was awesome except some shipping bumps and scratches, and some qc issues. it wasn't made with finesse, is what i'm saying. so you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Bleak (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I just found my next guitar, and I haven't even looked at the website yet


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2009)

These look identical to the Raven West guitars.... Raven's only 7 string has a horrible bolt on heel though. ELECTRIC GUITARS

Probably the same factory making them.


----------



## abysmalrites (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good, save for the damn middle pick-up.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 1, 2009)

The name itself gives the guitar +3 awesome


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 1, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> These look identical to the Raven West guitars.... Raven's only 7 string has a horrible bolt on heel though. ELECTRIC GUITARS
> 
> Probably the same factory making them.


 
I've been thinking about that too, the spalted maple one with tree of life inlays is identical to a RW model, save for the hardware. I've had some mail contact with Arttu who runs the company though and he designs the guitars himself, he's even asked for suggestions from me and other customers. The company is pretty new however, and he might have gone with that RG shape at first just to get started quickly, as he spent more time on the basses. If they are in fact made in the same factory, it would make sense to do that.


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 1, 2009)

In Finnish musicians website we hade done some group orders from Korean guitar factory for really cheap prices. And those are just same guitars as we had. In last order we have kind a similar model, but with fixed bridge. 


And costs? About 200 euros per guitar. There was lots of customers and about 100 guitars with many different models. Baritones, seven strings, explorers and ect.


Edit: There's some pics

http://koti.kapsi.fi/~twinkle/wolf/


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 1, 2009)

Ebony and basswood? Interesting combination. A lot of those guitars and basses are very attractive.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2009)

i likes this one, from the finnish guy's pics...7 string, no trem ,no middle pup....mmm


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 1, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Holy dang!!! Those guitars are beautiful!!!
> They should rename the company to "Woohoo!"



No I think Woodo is quite accurate given the condition of my nether regions right now.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice heel (or lack thereof) on those. That's my one complaint about the Agile neck thrus - a big heel.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 2, 2009)

those do look nice...given issues with import taxes and such, i wonder if it won't wind up with them turning into the European version of Rondo/Agile in general simply for cost and quick shipping


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 2, 2009)

I sent a message to Raven guitars about making more 7 strings and how if he did sevenstring.org would probably flood him with orders  Didn't ask for too much, just a badass tele 7 with humbucker(s), and one of his RG series 7 string.

I mean....what if we could get a 7 string version of this:




Or THIS(with Humbucker)...thats not flamed maple either...its Sycamore!









They Do have this one...with a horrible heel


----------



## Isan (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I am gonna have to start my own company and make it 7+ strings only (made to SS.org specs) and all MIK. >


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 2, 2009)

Isan said:


> I think I am gonna have to start my own company and make it 7+ strings only (made to SS.org specs) and all MIK. >



DO ET


----------



## op1e (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd rather have bolt-on with AANJ than blocky heel or even a neck through with a fat heel.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 4, 2009)

as i said in the raven west thread, woodo mostly just design the specs for the guitars, but the factories have standard options etc. the logo inlays are identical as far as looks go, and the woods are the same, and even the headstocks are identical (raven west, that finnish place and woodo, that is).

i remember giving a shit-ton of feedback to Arttu on the 7 string bass, and he said he'd "call the factory and ask if they can do that". if those were totally original designs and stuff, i'm sure he wouldn't have to ask


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 4, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> No I think Woodo is quite accurate given the condition of my nether regions right now.



Yep. Anyone else notice the rather, uh, _phallic_ edges of the "W" and the "D"? Considering the name, maybe they're intentional.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> as i said in the raven west thread, woodo mostly just design the specs for the guitars, but the factories have standard options etc. the logo inlays are identical as far as looks go, and the woods are the same, and even the headstocks are identical (raven west, that finnish place and woodo, that is).
> 
> i remember giving a shit-ton of feedback to Arttu on the 7 string bass, and he said he'd "call the factory and ask if they can do that". if those were totally original designs and stuff, i'm sure he wouldn't have to ask


 
Indeed. I've talked to him a bit too, aswell as my bass player who is endorsed, and it does seem like he tries to get these requests through. Maybe once he's sold some more guitars and has a bigger budget, he can afford to rearrange some things and get more control over the products.


----------



## damigu (Aug 5, 2009)

that thing looks sweet!


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 5, 2009)

Holy Katana said:


> Yep. Anyone else notice the rather, uh, _phallic_ edges of the "W" and the "D"? Considering the name, maybe they're intentional.



They could inlay a big ol cock from 1st to 24th and I'd probably still want one.


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 5, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> They could inlay a big ol cock from 1st to 24th and I'd probably still want one.



Hey, I would, too. I'd even play it in public, as long as I was allowed to.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate pickup rings, other then that those ebony guitars look sweet.


----------



## tankki (Oct 7, 2009)

Swedish Woodo guitars and basses ( Woodo Guitars ) are manufactured originally by South-Korean company KHL Corporation ( ECECTRIC GUITARS ). As well as Finnish Worna Guitars ( Worna Guitars - Wornaguitars.com - Etusivu ), German HK-instruments ( Willkommen bei HK-Instruments ) and RawenWestGuitar Co. ( www.ravenwestguitar.com ). These are just re-branded, more expensive versions of Wolf Guitars...
And pls note: I'm not saying their business is a bad thing. Just want to lighten things a bit...

Weve group-ordered these same instruments "wolfs" already 7 times on one finnish forum. I paid for my WOLF SS, TC1 and S2 (baritone with 7-strings) only 204, 175 and 227 euros. When (about the) same models GSS, GTC1 and GSS2 on Woodo are 578, 471 and 771 euros + shipment.

I don't have anything against Woodo and these others. Just wanted to say that these instruments are made in korea and traded by KHL. Also because that no one gets confused or some silly idea "Oh! These good instruments are actually designed and made by this woodo! (worna, etc.)" Sure Woodo has some its own "specifications-changed"-models. But still, there are some models that others may have. And the only difference is logo on the headstock.

You can see pictures of my own wolfs here:
Picasa Web Albums - Sampsa - Soittimet
love these ^^


----------



## yacker (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks tankki. That was a very informative post. Maybe some interested parties on this forum could put together a group order. How exactly did you place the order with these factories?


----------



## tankki (Oct 7, 2009)

I didn't. But one of our forum members did. He contacted KHL's "Mr. Kim" (general manager) somewhere in summer-autumn of year 2007, and they got something like 20-30 guitars, basses Fotopankki kuvien jakelupalvelu - Albumit

We have a "room" in that forum with 1300 members, where we can organize group-orders. It's been since end of 2007. And we've also made few orders to other far east companies. Ex. Biyang (pedals), Tesla (pickups)...
I'ts great that we can get these fine instruments without "middle-hands" who takes money between when price gets higher to consumer. That's why I don't buy from Woodo (Of course if I wouldn't know KHL's existence and group-orders, that would be different case..)

I want to make clear also, that I'm not representing any company here. I'm totally on my own.

I just thought that I should tell this to lighten things a bit.
So actually anyone could set up a company with own brand. I think that Woodo went like there where "fence was on a lowest level".
They don't have any own design besides a logo on headstock. Same thing with Worna and HK.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 7, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Hey, just thought I'd let you know about a new 7-string model from Woodo Guitars (a swedish company in the same vein as Agile). Korean made, but to very high specs, so you get good quality for the price. They generally save in on hardware and pickups, but they're of course replaceable. They're sold only through their website so far, www.woodoguitars.se, or in a small number of swedish shops if you happen to pass by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Id give my left nut just to touch it...


----------



## Shawn (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice looking guitars.


----------



## tankki (Oct 7, 2009)

Same model customized and without logo =)
http://picasaweb.google.com/themozand/KHLCorporationWolfGuitars#


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 7, 2009)

tankki said:


> Look, same model customized and without logo =)


 
And floating bridge


----------



## Isan (Oct 7, 2009)

140 EUROS!!!!!!!!!!! DOOO WANT!!!!


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Oct 7, 2009)

this only works out to about £670! great price for a good looking guitar..


----------



## widdlywhaa (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG i'd totally be down to doing a group order..... i've ben wanting a "matching" bubinga or spalted maple topped 6 and 7 for a while now, and at that price i'd do both in a heartbeat


----------



## yacker (Oct 7, 2009)

KHL Corporation - Company Profile

Looks like this Mr. Kim can be contacted via the link at the bottom of this page.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone notice this?:


----------



## tankki (Oct 8, 2009)

Isan said:


> 140 EUROS!!!!!!!!!!! DOOO WANT!!!!



WOLF-S2 - 7 strings, 27" scale, 2 humbuckers and TOM-bridge - is about 230 euros

Explorer and SG copies were something like 140 euros.



widdlywhaa said:


> OMG i'd totally be down to doing a group order..... i've ben wanting a "matching" bubinga or spalted maple topped 6 and 7 for a while now, and at that price i'd do both in a heartbeat



If you really are going to make a group order ( to KHL Corporation http://www.wolfguitars3.com/ )
it should be well organized and you propably should be from same country. Also before you make any order you have to calculate all the taxes, shipments and tull payments in advance to know estimated prices. After that you can tell them to buyers and they can transfer money to your bank account...
Usually when we've done these, there's also been a little reward for the leader of order. He adds few euros to every instrument. Although that money usually goes to car's gas when cargo is fetched from the dock and instruments are delivered to buyers. It&#8217;s also for the well done job, pressure and stress what leader may have to suffer. Because there&#8217;s always someone blaming and pissed off that &#8220;my guitar is not what I wanted, and so on..&#8221;

My intend is not to fall down these companies business (woodo guitars, worna guitars, hk-instruments, rawenwest guitar). Just wanted to tell some info...

Check out my own wolfs:
http://picasaweb.google.com/sampsa.nasi/Soittimet#

Sorry, this is already a bit off-topic =)


----------



## dsm3sx (Oct 8, 2009)

This deserves its own thread and poll


----------



## Bungle (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy shit! When I loaded the page, at first I only saw the neck/headstock and I thought "yeah, that's nice I suppose".

Then I scrolled down and saw the fucking orgasmic 5-piece neck through. Do want!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 8, 2009)

So me, my rhythm guitarist, bassist, and tour manager(also a guitarist) are thinking about ordering 7 - 8 guitars. Waiting for them to send me a price list. So far the idea is (1)7 String Bass, (2) 7 String Explorers (1) 7 String V, (1) 7 String Acoustic, (1) 7 String Tele, and (1) 7 String NT super strat (bass, tele, V, and explorer will be neckthru as well if possible)

I emailed and they told me right now because of the holiday season coming up that they were very busy and at this time minimum order is 24 pieces.


----------



## yacker (Oct 9, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So me, my rhythm guitarist, bassist, and tour manager(also a guitarist) are thinking about ordering 7 - 8 guitars. Waiting for them to send me a price list. So far the idea is (1)7 String Bass, (2) 7 String Explorers (1) 7 String V, (1) 7 String Acoustic, (1) 7 String Tele, and (1) 7 String NT super strat (bass, tele, V, and explorer will be neckthru as well if possible)
> 
> I emailed and they told me right now because of the holiday season coming up that they were very busy and at this time minimum order is 24 pieces.



Was there a response as to whether all of the above are possible for them to make though?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 9, 2009)

yacker said:


> Was there a response as to whether all of the above are possible for them to make though?



Not yet, they're sending me a price list for everything they make. They didn't say no, so im guessing possibly yes.


----------



## yacker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool. When you do get it, would you mind posting it here, or sending it in a PM?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks nicer than any Agile I've seen


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 9, 2009)

yacker said:


> Cool. When you do get it, would you mind posting it here, or sending it in a PM?



No prob man. He said they are currently revising their entire pricelist which will take a while so I have to send them what models I am interested in and they'd get me a quote. I can't do 24 pieces haha. I wish! I really wish I had some money to invest and i'd turn this into a business. I know that me/other guitarist/bassist are going to come up with a name to put on the headstocks so they are not blank.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright, this is an old thread but I figured a short review could be relevant 

I played this guitar today, well set-up with new strings, and I have to say it was damn good. Throughout the day I'd been hopping between guitar shops trying out JP7's, Ibby Prestiges, Carpenters etc. and I still managed to be very impressed with this guitar.

The neck is somewhere in between Schecter and Ibanez, I'd say. Thinner than a Schecter, rounder than an Ibanez. Very comfortable, then again I've never had much love for flat necks. The Woodo neck is somewhat on the flat side, but not at all as exaggerated as a lot of Ibby's.

The neck is a 5 piece, and due to the raw (or at least very thin finish), you can feel a difference between the different laminates. It didn't bother me at all while playing, I'm just putting it out there. The maple is smoother than the walnut strips. Either way, I had no problems pulling off my most tasteless shred licks on it, so no worries. 

The pickups are hard to review cause I only had a Pocket POD to try it out through... anyway, you get a 5-way switch AND a coil tap on the tone knob. This increases the versatility in a big way. The pickups (Kent Armstrong), didn't appear to have super-high output, but they sounded nice and dynamic, and the middle singlecoil sounded like a singlecoil, unlike many 7-string singles *coughdimarzioblazecough*.. The split tones were definately usable. I'd say this guitar is optimal for players who need to cover a lot of sounds, and who don't just play metal non-stop. Funk/jazz/rock n' roll/blues all sounded VERY genuine and natural on this guitar. This is, to me, very impressive in a 7-string. All my songs are written/recorded with an HSS guitar, but I could still see myself pulling them off convincingly with this guitar.

The trem, I have no comment on, as it had ben blocked by the owner.

Anyway, I'm strongly considering buying one of these now. Ridiculous value for the money, for sure. I'll probably sell my C-7 Hellraiser to get this guitar, as it was infinitely more versatile, sounded awesome, and had the 25.5" scale playability that I prefer over the Schecter's longer scale.

Totally recommend it!


----------



## nocareever (Mar 18, 2010)

i love those wood cutaways where you get to see another wood underneath, but the headstock is just huge! its not my kind a guitar


----------



## Beacher (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if Woodo is still in business?? (I assume they are) but I have sent Arttu a half dozen emails and have never received a reply.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 23, 2010)

man, this made me remember those "wolf" guitars thingies, with the super-cheap 27" scale TOM 2 humbucker 7 strings and shit... MAN I WANT THAT!!! too bad you need to do group orders. bah!


----------

